# Attaching a front end loader to a 384 Leyland Tractor



## Chainsawjuggler

Does anyone know what would be the most compatible front end loader to attach to a 384 Leyland?
Thank You!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I gots no idea, but wanted to take a moment to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## mathieu5080

I am a proud owner of a leyland 384 tractor. I have bougth a model 344 with a front end loader to put it on my 384. It's a big job, because you have to install a hydraulic pump in the front of the tractor. Also, there is a frame that bolt at the rear axle an go to the front bumper. I can send you picture of the loader if you went. I don't know wath brend it is.


----------

